# 2014 F10 LCI - Advanced Info required on Coding (Traffic Jam Assistant/ Park Assist)



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

With the launch of the recent F10 LCI (mid cycle refresh of the 5 series); some new technologies have been introduced to the car.

A key new feature is called 'Driving Assistant Plus'.

*Read more about this on Page 5,6 and 20* in the attached document from BMW Media Information Release. (attachment
View attachment The_new_BMW_5_Series.pdf
).

As it mentions in the document, the Traffic Jam Assistant feature will be available from Nov 2013.

My question:

- Will the Traffic Jam Assistant feature be a software upgrade or do you think it will be a hardware change?
- What options should I order in order to be able to do the coding later? I am looking to order the F10 in the next day or so?

- Similarly, there is another feature regarding Fully Automated Park Assist (Page 20) to be available in Nov 2013. Park Assist exists in cars today, so will this enhanced feature again be software coded or hardware change?

I am already ordering the following optional extras:

Speed Limit Info (8TH)
High Beam Assistant (included as part of Adaptive LED)
Driving Assistant Plus (5AT) - includes lane departure, active Cruise stop/go
Dynamic Safety (5AL)
Lane Change Warning (5AG)
Exterior Mirrors Folding (430)
Reversing Camera (3AG)
Parking Assist (5DP)

*What other options do you think might be needed for the 2 features to work in Nov 2013 via coding?*

Would I need to order Surround View (5DL) - as I believe this adds a few more cameras.

I appreciate that since the car is new, no one is likely to have a guaranteed answer&#8230;.
&#8230; but we have some real whiz kids (_@shawnsheridan, @dreamcar @jeg23_ to name a few!) on the forum.

I am looking for guidance&#8230;


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Hi,
> 
> With the launch of the recent F10 LCI (mid cycle refresh of the 5 series); some new technologies have been introduced to the car.
> 
> ...


It really is impossible to speculate in advance what features may be codeable. My guess is this though.

The Traffic Jam Assistant that will be added to the Driving Assistant Plus (5AT) in November has its own Option Code, 5AR Traffic Jam Assistant, and will not simply be codeable. While the car will likely have the requisite radar and cameras needed, I doubt it will have the other hardware needed for "steering assistance to keep the vehicle reliably in the centre of the lane".

Similarly, I doubt 5DP Park Assist will be codeable to the new "fully automatic BMW Parking Assistant", as I imagine the hardware for additional control of the accelerator and brake pedal will be needed.

And not required for the above, I would not hesitate to order 5DL Side and Top View Cameras. Being able to see curbs to the front and sides is well worth the money.

Option 430 Auto-dimming interior and exterior mirrors, which includes the Power Folding Mirrors is standard in North America, but I guess it is an option in the U.K. since you are adding it.

Are you able to order 6WA or 6WB as standalone options? The 2014 North American Ordering Guide shows the continuation of 6WA only in conjunction with 610 Head-up Display, and 6WB is still not offered at all.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

> It really is impossible to speculate in advance what features may be codeable. My guess is this though.
> 
> The Traffic Jam Assistant that will be added to the Driving Assistant Plus (5AT) in November has its own Option Code, 5AR Traffic Jam Assistant, and will not simply be codeable. While the car will likely have the requisite radar and cameras needed, I doubt it will have the other hardware needed for "steering assistance to keep the vehicle reliably in the centre of the lane". (_I thought the Park Assist feature would have the necessary hardware to steer. Won't it?_)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Answers inline.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Answers inline.


Maybe the same Park Assist steering functions will work for Traffic Jam Assistant; however, I am inclined to believe that either 5AT Driving Assistant Plus or 5AR Traffic Jam Assistant can be ordered independent of Park Assist, so the steering assistance hardware would be its own, but it's anyone's guess at this point.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

*2014 F10 LCI - Advanced Info required on Coding (Traffic Jam Assistant/ Park As*

Keep in mind that the steering for the LCI cars has been tweaked. From what I have been able to glean, it's software only not hardware, but I would be willing to bet that the software change is extensive. And that it would be needed for the lane keeping feature to be active.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I can tell you this, I have a 2013 F06 and codes for 5AR, 5AT, and 5AL are already in my ICM but I am yet to be able to activate any of them. I am still testing them but I am guessing I am missing some hardware.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

The comments above do give me hope...


Any idea of what version of E-Sys and PszData files would be required for a Aug 2013 build.

I have ordered the car today and specifically requested an early Aug build with delivery in late Aug/ Sep first week. 

(I was conscious not to get the first few builds, 20 July week and have instead asked for a slightly later build)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> The comments above do give me hope...
> 
> Any idea of what version of E-Sys and PszData files would be required for a Aug 2013 build.
> 
> ...


I am sure E-Sys 3.22.5 will be fine; however, there is no way of guessing what ISTA/P version will be in use 3 months from now. I can predict though it will be something newer than the current 2.49.4 version though, so I would not waste my time getting any PSdZData version until a few days before you take delivery.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am sure E-Sys 3.22.5 will be fine; however, there is no way of guessing what ISTA/P version will be in use 3 months from now. I can predict though it will be something newer than the current 2.49.4 version though, so I would not waste my time getting any PSdZData version until a few days before you take delivery.


Thanks, I'll get in touch closer to time.

A lot of options which are now standard in the LCI have actually been coded by people. E.g. Entertainment and phone list in HUD, sport display in Idrive, etc...
Maybe BMW does read these forums !


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Anyone have any updates regarding 5AR Traffic Jam Assistant? Is it coming to the US?


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

In new ETK it's mentioned few hardware changes:
New KAFAS ECU from Nov 2013 - luckily camera is still same, but who knows, may be new ECU will require new FSC... And no info about compatibility of FSC from "old" KAFAS ECU with new one.
Plus, there is new ECU for parking assist, as well from Nov 2013...

Let's wait for newer releases of psdz data (i think i need 51.4, because 50.4 to 51.1 gaved no changes for me)... And then we will see, is it possible just to code, or e-sys will ask for hardware change as well...


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Bump... any new info on this?


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump. Did someone try this?


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

SergAA said:


> In new ETK it's mentioned few hardware changes:
> New KAFAS ECU from Nov 2013 - luckily camera is still same, but who knows, may be new ECU will require new FSC... And no info about compatibility of FSC from "old" KAFAS ECU with new one.
> Plus, there is new ECU for parking assist, as well from Nov 2013...
> 
> Let's wait for newer releases of psdz data (i think i need 51.4, because 50.4 to 51.1 gaved no changes for me)... And then we will see, is it possible just to code, or e-sys will ask for hardware change as well...


I guess the parking Assist also has the added feature (from Nov 2013) that you no longer have to operate the brake/ accelerator. In my current (F10 2014 model, Aug build) I have Parking Assist but I have to press the accelerator/ brake during parking Assist, the car only controls the steering - while Nov 13 onwards, the car controls it all.

_I too am very keen to code both new features - Traffic Jam Assist & Full Parking Assist to my F10._


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

My car arrived ... I'm willing to act as guinea pig if anyone has suggestions/ideas on what to try...


----------



## okropik (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi guys,
was anyone successfull (LCI) with coding of Traffic Jam Assistant / or Park assist? Thank you. Ondrej


----------

